# Permalink



## skilletlicker (Dec 7, 2006)

On the right side of the "titlebar of the post" there has always been a  number representing the order in which that post was uploaded.  You could link to the hyperlinked number and be taken to the post but to navigate within the thread required the user to make a not so intuitive click to "view the rest of the thread."  (That wasn't the exact text but it was something kin to it.)  Now I see there is a hyperlink to every post using "(permalink)" as the text with a link to the post within the thread that allows the user to merely scroll or otherwise navigate in whatever manner he or she is used to.

Nice improvement.  

Even if it's true, don't tell me it's been there all along.


----------



## Alix (Dec 7, 2006)

Nope, it just arrived this morning. I like it too!


----------



## QSis (Dec 7, 2006)

I read skilletlicker's post 5 times, and experimented by clicking stuff and scrolling, but I don't see what's different.

Could someone dumb it down even MORE?  

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## BigDog (Dec 7, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> I read skilletlicker's post 5 times, and experimented by clicking stuff and scrolling, but I don't see what's different.
> 
> Could someone dumb it down even MORE?
> 
> ...


 
Ditto!


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 7, 2006)

Instead of having to go to the right and scroll down, you can simply click the permalinks to get you further down the list.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 7, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> Instead of having to go to the right and scroll down, you can simply click the permalinks to get you further down the list.


 
  

I prefer my wheel mouse!


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 7, 2006)

Some people don't have a wheel mouse.

I do


----------



## BigDog (Dec 7, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> Some people don't have a wheel mouse.
> 
> I do


 
God bless the inventer of the wheel mouse!


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 7, 2006)

Yes indeed.
Also thank god for the inventor of computers. :P


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 7, 2006)

Rereading the opening post in this thread I'm not sure *I* know what heck it means.
Here's what I was thinking.

If I wanted to link to an outside source I could do it like this.  Here is some stuff about powdered sugar.

If I want to link to Gobo's thread I could have done it like this.

If I wanted to link to a particular post within that thread, before today I would have done this.  Note that it is inconvenient to read other posts in the thread.

Now I can link to young Gobo this way.  Note that you can easily  read the post before and after the same way you normally would. 

There was another more time consuming work around before but, for my money, it was more trouble than it was worth.  I think this change will occasionally improve communications within the forum.

There seems to be other subtle changes within the interface also.


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh yeah! I see that. The URL changes.
So you can send people to specific spots in threads.
That's cool.

You can still use what i said.

Such love for my confectioners sugar thread.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 8, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> Instead of having to go to the right and scroll down, you can simply click the permalinks to get you further down the list.



Zowie!  But...why?  What is this supposed to achieve?


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 8, 2006)

It would be a bit faster.
Nvm what I said.
It's so you can link directly to certain posts in a thread, instead of the first post everytime.


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 8, 2006)

Funny but I think it just arrived today.  It wasn't there yesterday.


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 9, 2006)

Poof!

And now it is gone with nary a by your leave.

How rude!


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 9, 2006)

What's up with that?


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm not sure why it was removed but we lived without it before.  It could VERY well be that that feature is what was causing the site some problems over the last couple days.  Let's wait for a response/reply from Andy - he's doing a LOT of upgrades to the site lately and maybe he just has to figure out the right combinations.


----------

